# appel store (option langue)



## ptinous (18 Janvier 2012)

cher amis bonsoir !!! 

je viens a vous car je viens de me rendre compte que mon appel store à été modifié de francais à allemand ! 

je voudrais revenir en francais mais après avoir essayer de : 

changer la langue dans itunes ... 
changé dans appel store de mon mac ... 

rien ne change ... 

auriez vous une idée ? j'imaginais supprimer cette aplication et la remettre .. puis je fais ca ????


----------

